# Best Exhaust for 05 GTO



## GOGTOGO (May 17, 2011)

SLP Loadmouth or Borla? Also what programmer would be the best for my 2005 GTO 6 speed? Any advise on gear change?


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

depending on what length of exhaust you are talking i am very fond of the SLP loudmouth 1, the 2 in my opinion is not that loud :lol:


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

nicayotte said:


> depending on what length of exhaust you are talking i am very fond of the SLP loudmouth 1, the 2 in my opinion is not that loud :lol:


I beg to differ. Here's SLP Loudmouth 1 with resonators and L/T Headers


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

Falco21 said:


> I beg to differ. Here's SLP Loudmouth 1 with resonators and L/T Headers
> 
> YouTube - 2005 Pontiac GTO loudmouth exhaust & SLP L/T headers


What is to differ I was saying the SLP 1 was louder :lol:


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Ohh!!! My bad man!! I read it wrong hahaha I thought you were saying the two of them in your opinion are not that loud!! Sorry about that.

Yeah the LM1 is way louder than the LM2 but many people prefer the LM2, since it has a less raspy sound


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

If loud is what you want, then also consider Spintech. My son's car sounded like it had a cam in it. LT headers are a must with any exhaust.


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

SANDU002 said:


> If loud is what you want, then also consider Spintech. My son's car sounded like it had a cam in it. LT headers are a must with any exhaust.


Good point, listen to him, they will help produce a better sound and also help you if you plan on modifying anything further down the road


----------



## Leahburk714 (Apr 22, 2010)

just an opinion, I have kooks LT and res. delet with Flowmaster 40's


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I've got Borla. I wanted the 5" tips which only they make, and the quality of T-304 stainless. It's not loud like SLP. It's got a deep throaty tone, like bass from a subwoofer. If you want loud, I'd go with Spintech as previously mentioned. I heard Spintech 2.5" mild steel exhaust at a cruise in, and yes, it sounded like it had a cam when the rest of the car was stock. If I was to get Spintech though, I'd spend the extra $ and get their stainless version and may also consider the 3.0" version over the 2.5" version, but I am heavily modded.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The "best" depends a lot on if you want the best performance, the best "hey cops, look at me!" or the best mello tone. Every mod you do will make the sound different and louder too. LTs, intake, cam or heads in some cases radically alter the sound. I was pretty loud to start with and after my recent head swap and the 10.1 to 11.4 compression bump made it even louder and lower. My advise has always been to plan out your build and wait on the exhaust until you need to. I never built for the sound and volume, that followed the HP.


----------



## gmantheman (Feb 20, 2011)

I am new to the gto herd but like mustangs, it's combining the right exhaust compents. My set-up sounds awesome but is borderline obnoxious. It's L/T headers, catted X and spintechs along with and ms3 cam. I plan on either swapping the spintechs for stock or maggies or add resonators.


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

If you want loud cut a couple holes in your hood and bend some tube to run it off the block into up into the hood.


----------



## MrGoat (Oct 23, 2010)

I faced the same decision a few months ago...Ended up getting Kook's Sig Series LT's with QTP Low Profile Electronic cutouts...Kept the stock exhaust cat back...You want to drive through the neighborhood late at night and not wake anyone, close the cutouts. You want to drown out anything aside from a drag car while you're playing around, open the cutouts. Do both easily with the flip of a switch mounted anywhere you choose. Also, electronic cutouts and install is still a few hundred dollars cheaper than a full catback system with no installation. With the previous mods and a tune, added 37hp to the wheels.


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

If you are after loud and low, I have shorty headers, stock mids cat back with muffler delete to four inch tips. It is loud and very low. Not too obnoxious.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

No offense but, I cant believe, after all this time, I still see these threads.

Consider this: you can spend good money on a quality catback *or* you can spend a _lot_ of money on a police magnet.

Case in point:
Spintech ($800+)





Bassani ($650+)


----------



## gmantheman (Feb 20, 2011)

I have police magnets. I need swap the spintech catback for a quieter set-up.


----------

